# Horse Diaries



## joeyjocarter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone.
My name is Jo Carter. I'm 15 and love horses. 
Factfiles on the horses in my life.

*Name:* Brindabelle Leigh Carter
*Nicknames:* Brindi, Brindi-Leigh
*Age:* 19 (all are for August this year)
*Height:* 15hh (the previous owners said she was 14.2hh but as soon as I saw her I thought no way is she 14.2hh not that I'm an expert. The truck driver thought so too)
*Breed:* American SaddleBred X Quarter Horse
*Colour:* Chestnut
*Makings:* White Star on forehead
*Owner:* Me & my dad, Jeff Carter
*Rider:* Me (dad tried her, but they didn't suit)
*Previous Owner:* Rebecca Burns (Her father's horse)
*Live: *Nethercote !My Place!
*Relation: *My 2nd Horse
*Personality:* When I first got Brindi and got to know her I would answer this and say she is a 'bitchy' horse, but now I see her as a 'snob'. She is an ok horse, just she has to get used to you. She is getting used to me hugging her heaps and kissing her. 
*Like to Ride: *She is a fast paced horse. When I first rode her at home I was overwhelmed. She was such a different horse to Zeb. She is hard to control if you don't have the right skill. In some ways I didn't, but as she was basically all I had to ride after Zeb left I got used to her and now she never scares me when she speeds. She is a speed demon and loves to jump. She is really refreshing to ride after Blackbelle. Because he is a slow got to motivate horse it gets tiring so it's really good to get on her and go *deep sighs* its Brindi I'm ok now. She's fun and I love riding her. One more horse to add to my experience.
*Likes: *Food (as any horse). Charlie (my neighbours horse - across the fence buddies. His actual name is Charles, but we call him Charlie. Me and my neighbour Laura [she's not his owner another neighbour] think he and Brindi get on so well because he's not around her all the time. She gets a break). Speeding. Jumping. Being the boss.
*Dislikes: *Blackbelle (or any other horse) near her with food. Anything that takes wayy to much energy. Dad. Horses trying to alpha over her. Her back hooves touched by anyone other than me.

*Name: *Blackbelle Warren
*Nicknames: *Black-a-Belle, Blackie, Dopey
*Age: *between 4 & 7
*Height: *16hh
*Breed: *Stock Horse (educated guess as the Warren's breed Stock horses) 
*Colour: *Black, with some brown in summer
*Markings: *Small white star on forehead
*Owner: *Warrens
*Rider: *Me on weekdays and generally. Dad on trail rides we take together.
*Previous Owner: *Was bred by the Warrens
*Live: *Nethercote !My Place!
*Relation: *Leased off the Warrens
*Personality: *Most people say blank, but I know different. He is a shy, standoffish horse so he does come across as blank. In my experience with him I know him as a curious horse, but easily spooked. He is willing to do most things and trusts a far bit, just needs encouragement. He is very gentle natured horse and with the right handlers is quiet. Pretty much go with the flow. The reason I call him Dopey is that his is that. A big dopey boy. He's lovely. My non horsey mum has taken a shine to him because she said she was looking at his eyes and saw something in there similar to our beautiful dog. He's special and could be a real family horse with more 'bombproofing'.
*Like to Ride: *He is a slow boy. Likes to take his time & being youn isn't very good at a lot of the things I ask him to do. He learns quick though, which makes my job that one bit easier. He isn't a horse you can leave for a month and jump back on same as always. Not because he's naughty though. Because of his 'lazy' aspect. He is slow when you first get on him, but as you gradually ride him a lot he shapes up to be a very nice horse.
*Likes: *Food. Brindi (when she's nice). Most people. Being causal and relaxed. Quiet surroundings.
*Dislikes: *Anything 'scary'. When Brindi pushes him around. Zeb (competition for Brindi). 
This isn't much I can write for Likes & Dislikes as I haven't had him for even four months and as he is 'blank' it's harder than Brindi to realise.

That's all for tonight. More profiles tomorrow & updates. Night Jo xxo : P


----------

